# finishing a cement block wall in a basement



## summerdreamer (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi there,
   I am looking for anyone that can tell me the best way to finish a block wall.  It is in a basement and the basement has been somewhat finished.  The storage rooms that were built are drywall and texture, the main walls are cement block.  As of now everything is painted white.  What I am looking for is something that will make the block walls look drywall or smooth finish without putting up drywall, and that will work with a current coat of paint on the block.  Someone have some ideas?


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 17, 2008)

Welcome SummerDreamer:
If the white paint is not flaking or peeling anywhere, you could use 'Block Filler' which is a cementious coating to roll on. Then a couple of coats of latex enamel will make it look fresh, smooth and well finished.
Glenn


----------

